# sand flea question



## steve2 (Jun 2, 2013)

If i am lucky enough to get some sand fleas,and that might not be possible at end of September, would i be better off to salt them like i will do with the fresh local shrimp i buy, or try to keep them alive?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

steve2 said:


> If i am lucky enough to get some sand fleas,and that might not be possible at end of September, would i be better off to salt them like i will do with the fresh local shrimp i buy, or try to keep them alive?


Steve,

That's a really interesting question . . . I've never seen anything about keeping Sand Flea's alive "long term", in your case, almost 2 months. 

Does anyone have any links to info on this or can post a "how to" tutorial ?

Tight Lines !


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have heard you can blanch them and then freeze them. I don't see why you could not keep them alive but it would require constant damp sand changes.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

How long are you wanting to keep them alive? I can't imagine you wouldn't be able to find fleas at the end of September. 

Most of us that surf fish bring a backup bait or two and go fish beaches that fleas are known to be on and catch them fresh there...now if you're walking through the heart of Myrtle Beach, yeah you're not going to find very many, if any. 

I would rather use Fishbites and shrimp or clams than a frozen or salted flea.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Good Info Here: http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?88175-sand-fleas-101


----------



## steve2 (Jun 2, 2013)

I guess i wasnt clear on what i am doing. I will be at beach for two weeks. Planned on first day to buy local shrimp to salt and also to try to catch fleas and also mullet with cast net. I know i cant keep mullet alive so will salt them also. But wasnt sure if fleas salt well or if maybe i could keep them alive for at least a week. Thanks for the replys.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd just recommend catching them when you get to the beach. It shouldn't take but a few minutes. If there aren't any where you're fishing, and there should be, just wait a hour and look again as they like to hide some tides... 

Also it's hard to beat a live mullet..take a bucket or small cooler and net some each time you're going to fish for more than a couple hours, and keep you a dozen or so finger mullet live in it. They'll live for a whole morning or evening of fishing. It's worth the effort. Have some stingers rigged up if you want to catch the bluefish that will eat them. Also fish one right at your feet for a slot red, trout, or flounder. Helps get him away from sharks and bluefish sometimes.


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

In September, the surf will be full of baitfish, so live bait shouldn't be a problem. I use fresh shrimp bought from local stands and don't bother salting it. As for cut bait, usually the first whiting gets cut up for that. I bring several zip lock bags and keep it in the fridge for the next day.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

steelerfan said:


> In September, the surf will be full of baitfish, so live bait shouldn't be a problem. I use fresh shrimp bought from local stands and don't bother salting it. As for cut bait, usually the first whiting gets cut up for that. I bring several zip lock bags and keep it in the fridge for the next day.


Agree with not using salted during summer. I recently experimented with using shrimp that I had salt preserved with kosher salt VS using frozen shrimp. Nothing would touch the salted shrimp; all the action was on the previously frozen. Granted I was fishing during the time of year when the water is full of bait so I may try my experiment again in the winter when bait is not so plentiful.


----------



## steve2 (Jun 2, 2013)

Makes sense that if i can catch fleas and mullet the first day i will be able to catch them the second and etc. Just thought could save time by salting. Shrimp i will def salt as have done in past and found to work well. And stay on hook much better during cast. Thanks for all the input . Hopefully will have something to report.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

IMO the only reason salted shrimp works "better" is it stays on the hook better during the cast/under water and resists tiny pecking fish, any bait is better than a bare hook. but in my experience fresh bait will outfish salted any day as long as u can get it to stay on the hook. what stays on the hook best for fresh bait is a live flea and a mullet head (or live mullet)...if i'm fishing bait thats what im using

the one bait i will salt is fresh clam that i have shucked myself, salt it overnight in the fridge then fish next day


----------

